# Obsessed with property



## techman2 (13 May 2005)

Everyone on this site is obsessed with the property market. Will property keep rising ?,, Is it a bubble ready to burst?,, etc. Nobody is talking about other far more important topics than property such as China and the effect it is having on western economies, the fate of the dollar and the american economy


----------



## RainyDay (13 May 2005)

techman2 said:
			
		

> Nobody is talking about other far more important topics than property such as China and the effect it is having on western economies, the fate of the dollar and the american economy


Are you going to start the conversation on these important topics, techman2?


----------



## ClubMan (13 May 2005)

techman2 said:
			
		

> Everyone on this site is obsessed with the property market.



This is patently untrue.


----------



## TKM (14 May 2005)

It may appear that way techman2, perhaps there should be an individual forum on the site about the state of property market(s)?


----------



## Unregistered (14 May 2005)

techman2 said:
			
		

> Everyone on this site is obsessed with the property market. Will property keep rising ?,, Is it a bubble ready to burst?,, etc. Nobody is talking about other far more important topics than property such as China and the effect it is having on western economies, the fate of the dollar and the american economy




well not just on this site but people in general -------
but you have a point .....

small chat used to be about the weather now its about house prices

......and I have achieved in life as I have x amount of houses....
(but in reality the banks owns most of them)


----------



## markowitzman (8 Sep 2005)

Just read the bull hunter .........techman 2 it is scary stuff.....esp for dollar and usa economy.


----------



## contemporary (9 Sep 2005)

markowitzman said:
			
		

> Just read the bull hunter .........techman 2 it is scary stuff.....esp for dollar and usa economy.


 
So true

[broken link removed]


----------



## markowitzman (10 Sep 2005)

although the contrarian in me thinks dollar apocalypse is over done and am thinking of funding the $ online account with euros over the next few months to start buying etfs...........any views?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Sep 2005)

markowitzman said:
			
		

> any views?


Just the usual one: trying to time the markets is a mug's game.


----------



## markowitzman (10 Sep 2005)

but buying when fools sell is not ...........at 1.35 dollar/euro........apocalypse of dollar hit the main stream news(imho this is always a good time to put on the contrarian hat and get ready to buy!)...........think this will come again with all hype........could be wrong but remember that even by buying US large caps you are getting significant china exposure as they are expanding there big time......in fact this is the preferred aproach of Dan Denning in the Bull Hunter for China exposure rather than buying individual chinese stocks (baidu or what?!!)....... Bull hunter is a good read.....feel like increasing allocation in dollars .......if this be market timing will throw the first stone Clubman!!


----------



## royrogers (11 Sep 2005)

Look at what happened in New Orleans stroke of nature and in a couple of hours thousands lost everything in an area the size of Gt Britian.  With climate change this could also happen here look at the Birmingham in July a tornado tore a large are of the city. 

I Understand that there is parts of Ireland that are below sea level, such a part Wexford cost line, that is the only one I know of, does anyone else know of areas in Ireland that are below sea level?


----------

